# Let me see your Burton Collection.



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!!! :blink:

Talk about a _"Fanboi!!!_ :laugh:





(...seriously tho! Nice collection!) :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Not a specific B collection, but there are Bs among them like 90ties Kelly and Air, 2000 Balance and CX


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Not a specific B collection, but there are Bs among them like 90ties Kelly and Air, 2000 Balance and CX


....Drool!!..... 
:tongue4:



-edit-
...and _that_ collection is still missing the Neversummers, the Custom built board, etc. 
@neni lives in "gear whore" heaven!!! :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> -edit-
> ...and _that_ collection is still missing the Neversummers, the Custom built board, etc.
> @neni lives in "gear whore" heaven!!! :laugh:


Yeah, good eye . I never manage to get pics of the complete set, lol. The NS and custom built are up on the mtn in the rack cos I ride them frequenty ATM, and one split is at home waiting for spring. 
But four of the pic are given away meanwhile, and it's the set of two ppl; his collection being complete, from first board on since 90ties. My history is not complete as I sold many decks back in the day, which I regret nowadays.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> ....Drool!!.....
> :tongue4:
> 
> 
> ...


You never visited DMQ on FB? Even my collection is small by there standards of 20-25 boards


----------

